# Wartungsarbeiten = Zeige (Umleiten) wartung.php



## gixnetwork (3. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Wenn ich an meiner Webseite was Online Bearbeite, sollen alle auf die wartung.php Umgeleitet werden.
Ist das möglich?
Wie könnte man das sympel Umsetzen?

(ich bekomme ne automatisierte E-Mail wenn was mit meiner datenbank nicht schtimmt)
Jetzt Sollen alle Besucher Informiert werden, dass was nicht korrekt läuft.

stelle mir das ändlich vor wie bei einer 404 seite...

Danke für die hilfe


----------



## SpiceLab (3. November 2015)

Für temporäre Umleitungen gibt's den HTTP-Statuscode 307.

-> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP-Statuscode#3xx_.E2.80.93_Umleitung

Einrichten liesse sich das z.B. in der *.htaccess*-Datei.

Ein Beispiel-Code hierfür findet sich z.B. unter http://www.htaccessredirect.de


----------

